# [SOLVED] Uppon shutting down W8, PAGE_FILE_IN_NONPAGE_AREA



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, I've recently tried out windows 8 (Legaly ofc.) and every time I try to shut down the laptop (HP Pavilion dv7 MINI) I get the error: PAGE_FILE_IN_NONPAGE_AREA. What can I do to fix this?:whistling:


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Uppon shutting down W8, PAGE_FILE_IN_NONPAGE_AREA*

Bump...


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Uppon shutting down W8, PAGE_FILE_IN_NONPAGE_AREA*

Nvm. I solved it myself by refreshing windows 8 in the general option at the control panel


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

what do you mean by "refreshing windows 8 in the general option at the control panel"? I had been having the same problem till I reformatted but I was wondering that the solution had been.

thanks.


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

Go to the control panel build in windows 8 (NOT THE DESKTOP ONE) and select "General". Scroll all the way down. Now you'll see an option that say's refresh. Click that and follow the instructions. Now the problem should be fixed.


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply mate, I'll check it out!


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

No problem. I was on my way to this forum anyway


----------

